# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014



## ulli1958m (15. Januar 2014)

*Na dann will ich mal den 2014 Thread eröffnen !!!**.....macht ja sonst keiner* 

*Dann haut mal die Maden ins Wasser und postet hier die 2014er Fische* 

*Viel Glück und einen guten Start* #6


*Gruss*
*Ulli* #h

*Ps: Wenn möglich Länge und/oder Gewicht bei Fang des Fisches mit angeben *


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Dann solltest du dein Moppel-Rotauge von Samstag auch posten!


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dein Moppel-Rotauge von Samstag auch posten!


_*ok...hier das "Moppelchen" vom 11.01.2014 aus dem DEK
*_

_.......3 std. angeln (davon 2,5 std.im Regen) 
*ein *Biss...*ein* Rotauge *41cm* _#6
         .......


----------



## GandRalf (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Das habt ihr aber gefickt eingeschädelt, damit das nicht nach Eigenlob aussieht....#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Genau die richtige Köfi Größe für 'n dicken Hecht!:m

Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Das habt ihr aber gefickt eingeschädelt, damit das nicht nach Eigenlob aussieht....#6



-f    +sch    #6  :q

Petri zum Rotauge


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Sehr schönes Tier Ulli! Petri Heil!
Gruss ROY


----------



## KleinerWaller (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wirklich schönes Rotauge! Petri Heil

Wie hast du das denn gefangen? Ich habe sogar an gefüttert und bin immer Schneider heim gegangen :/


----------



## Forellenseeking (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

@ulli1958m Petri! so kann das Jahr ja los gehen ne? 

Ich muss nächste Woche noch mein Schein verlängern lassen aber dann werd ich auch wieder angreifen


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Rotauge! Petri Heil
> 
> Wie hast du das denn gefangen? Ich habe sogar an gefüttert und bin immer Schneider heim gegangen :/


_*Mit der Angel...Schnur...Pose, Blei und Made auf Haken*_  :q

---------------------

4m von der Spundwand ...Köder 2cm über Grund ausgelotet....durch die Schifffahrt (3f |kopfkrat) und den damit verbunden schwankungen des Wasserständes liegt der Köder mal auf dem Grund und mal schweb er frei. 
Angefüttert mit Grundfutter plus Fischigen-Zusatzstoff.

#h


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

petri zum köfi! 3 f passt


----------



## Brachsenfan (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hi!

 Wie siehts bisher bei euch aus?
 Ich wird wahrscheinlich morgen ma nen Angriff starten.
 Meld mich dann eventuell noma!

 Gurß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich hoffe das ich am kommenden Wochenende mal wieder die Maden baden kann. |rolleyes

Hat denn keiner von euch bei dem schönen Wetter was mit der Stippe oder Feeder gefangen?  

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Fr33 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich war heute am Vereinsweiher.... habe etwas gefeedert und auf Rotaugen und Brassen gehofft. Bin ohne einen einzigen Biss wieder heim. Das hatte ich eig noch nie. Nichtmal ein Mini Rotauge etc, hatte Interesse für die Maden gehabt.

 Hab feines Futter gewählt. Wenig Nährwert.... bin am Ende auf nen 16er Haken mit 2 Maden runter gegangen. NIX!


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

_*@Fr33*_...schaust dir einfach ein paar tricks von der neu gewonnen DVD ab :q (Glückwunsch)#6

im moment läuft es hier in der gegend auch nicht so dolle #d

....aber nächste woche gehe ich ja vielleicht wieder los


----------



## Fr33 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Genau  Danke... dass ich auch mal was gewinne... ein WUNDER ^^.

 Ne mal im Ernst... sowas wie heute hatte ich am See eig nie. Nicht mal ein Rotauge oder ne Güster hat gebissen. Dabei ist es für die Jahreszeit eig nicht sooo kalt.

 Hab tief in die Kiste bzw. Kiepe gegriffen. Hab mit Kombis aus Kunstmade + Made, Dips usw. gearbeitet. Korb angelupft.... aber nix...


----------



## Taniel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

@FR33,

hab zurzeit das selbe Problem, saß zweimal Stundenlang und hab alles mögliche probiert!
Was aber geholfen hat waren Pinkies am 18 Haken, im Schnitt gingen so 5-7 Rotaugen in der Stunde.

Versuchs mal#6


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Neuer Karauschen-PB :vik:


----------



## Wildkarpfen (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zum Karauschen PB


----------



## kappldav123 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gut, dieser Thread scheint irgendwie an mir vorübergegeangen zu sein. 

Dann poste ich auch hier mal meine heute gefangene Schleie. Gefangen auf 2 Maden an der Postenmontage.


----------



## kappldav123 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Nun aber...


----------



## phirania (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Na denn mal Petri..
Schöne Tinka:k


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wasser schon so warm, dass sogar die Schleien wieder leben.  Vielleicht sollt ich am WE auch mal den ersten Versuch des Jahres...|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael079 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schöne Tinca#6. Kann es garnicht abwarten auch wieder auf die Jagd zu gehen.


----------



## zandernase (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Moinsen.

Bei mir gabs heute die ersten Grundeln:c. Wobei ich die ja eher in den Raubfischthread setzen würde...

Aber dafür gabs dann auch noch mein PB Rotauge mit 44cm.:vik:

Schöner Fisch, bis auf die angefressene Schwanzflosse...


----------



## rotauge88 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wow, schöner Fisch.
Ich werde nächste Woche den ersten Versuch wagen. :m


----------



## jigga1986 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



zandernase schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute die ersten Grundeln:c. Wobei ich die ja eher in den Raubfischthread setzen würde...
> 
> ...


hi was für gewasser,welche tiefe?


----------



## zandernase (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> hi was für gewasser,welche tiefe?



Moin. Rhein, 40m draussen, relativ flach schätze so 2-3m auf ner Kiesbank.


----------



## jigga1986 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

 OK danke werden heute probieren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike&carp (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich hab dass in letzter Zeit schöne Wetter mal genutzt und
 paar Rotfedern ausm Wasser geholt :q

Leichte Posenmontage mit Mais und Mehlwürmern #6


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Na so langsam sollte ich auch mal wieder an Wasser.....der Winter iss ja wohl vorbei :q

*Dickes Petri an die Fänger* #6

#h

*Ps: Wenn möglich Länge und/oder Gewicht bei Fang des Fisches mit angeben*


----------



## SaMSaM76 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Mein Fang von gestern:






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri an allen Fängen,

Konnte gestern auch einiges Landen.
Hab ein Wenig gefeedert und nebenbei gestippt mit Maden.
Konnte 3 Brassen und 13 Rotaugen so ca. 8-15cm.


----------



## Pole1988 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*




Meine Barbe vom Samstag  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Von Freitag

Entspricht zwar nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen von Winter Rotauge aber hab mich trotzdem gefreut.:l


Gruß aus Casrtop#h


----------



## vergeben (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich war gestern Nachmittag für knapp zwei Stunden an einem kleinen Stadtteich, ca 0,5 ha groß, 60-70 cm tief. Wassertemperatur um die 4° C, einige Stellen sind noch zugefroren. Angefüttert hab praktisch garnicht, nur eine große Duftwolke, bestehend aus gesiebter Erde mit herben Aromen versetzt, erzeugt. Hakenköder: Maden und Caster (2-3 Stück)
Ergebnis: ca. 20 Plötzen zw. 10 und 15, ein paar wenige um 20 cm, eine größer - und jede Menge Spaß.

Achja: ohne Widerhaken und die kleinen sanft im Wasser abgehakt


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Das schöne Rotauge gabs heute 34 cm mit fetter Plautze voller Rogen. Die Süße schwimmt wieder und darf sich dann im Herbst noch mal melden.


Mal ne Frage am Rande an die Stipper: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Kunsthanf


Gruß aus Castrop


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Einer von heute...ohne Anfüttern, ganz einfach mit Korkpose und nem Klumpen Teig als Köder, leider beim Selbstauslöser die lichteinwirkung nicht beachtet #q


----------



## Haenger (2. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

kurzbericht:

Nachdem ich meinen ersten Ansitz 2014 - Mitte Januar - bei Temperaturen um die 0° völligst versemmelt hab und ich endlich mal wieder Zeit hatte, stand am Freitag Abend der Plan zur Revanche...

Also gut... Samstag das Karpfentackle auf Vordermann gebracht, Haken + Köder + PVA vorbereitet, Futter angemischt.
Statt der üblichen Partikel entschied ich mich diesmal für 'nen hohen Weizenanteil.

Nachdem ich gesehen hatte, dass der Wasserstand wieder am steigen ist, beim örtlichen Gerätehändler noch schnell zwei 140gr. Bleie besorgt und gut.

Kurz vor sechs am Angelplatz... Tackle aufgebaut und die Köder mit PVA im Blindflug bzw. nach Gefühl an den Hotspot befördert >> und warten...
nüchts...
Hell war's dann mittlerweile auch...
Ok, die Spomb raus >> Futterkampagne.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, diesmal einen Ufernahen Bereich zu befischen, d.h. näher am Platz in der tiefen Rinne, da ich beim letzen mal in den flacheren Bereichen keinen Biss hatte.
Probewurf... Hänger!
Erste Montage ab! 
neu montiert, zweiter Probewurf >> Hänger!! #q
Ja l... mich doch fett!!!
Dann eben doch die bekannten Plätze auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.
Alles schön angefüttert um dann festzustellen, dass die Bedenken zuvor nicht unbegründet waren >> hoher Wasserstand >> hoher Strömungsdruck >> Montage irgendwo, aber nicht da wo sie hin sollte.
Ok, wie jetzt?
Die Würfe extrem abseits / stromaufwärts mit dem Versuch die Montage an den richtigen Platz driften zu lassen...
Nach unzähligen Versuchen und mehr Stress als Erholung blieb sie dann endlich liegen.

Gut, erst mal 'n Tee und 'ne Runde den nahegelegenen Baum besuchen.
Grad so schön beim pieseln... piep piep piep
" Hmm, da scheint ja tatsächlich doch noch jemand den Weg ans Wasser gefunden zu haben..." weiter am pieseln... piep piep "hört sich aber irgendwie wie meine Pieper an??" Schulterblick >> |bigeyes
Alter!!! |uhoh:
Ok, Hose festhalten, runter rennen... gut, geschafft... jetzt der Anhieb... passt!
Hose?? Hängt irgendwo bei den Schuhen während des drills! 
Nachdem ich den Fisch dann im Kescher hatte (64cm -  erstaunliche Fluchten für so ein Bürschlein ) konnte ich mich dann auch wieder fix anziehn.
Ich glaub ich hätte zu gern auf der anderen Seite des Ufers gestanden :q und das Ganze beobachtet.

gute 2 Stunden später, konnte ich mit der gleichen Strategie noch 'ne zweite (68 cm) Barbe landen.
Sehr schöne Fische waren das... :l

Alles in allem ein doch gelungener Tag mit herrlichem Sonnenschein zum Ende hin... was will man(n) mehr??

Fazit:
höchst zufrieden!! #6

Grüßle und schönen Abend!


----------



## SaMSaM76 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Dickes Petri, da hast ja Glück gehabt das de beim rennen nicht auf die Nase gefallen bist :- D.
Konnte heute zwei kleine Brachsen landen. Sind aber zum wachsen wieder zurück in ihr Element.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thefinish (4. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

samstag mit der kopfrute in oberhausen gewesen 
gefühlte 5kg grundeln
aber kurz vorm einpacken ein xl rotauge 
das wars auch


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Klasse Barben! Petri Heil!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*


----------



## MarcoZG (14. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Haenger schrieb:


> kurzbericht:
> 
> Nachdem ich meinen ersten Ansitz 2014 - Mitte Januar - bei Temperaturen um die 0° völligst versemmelt hab und ich endlich mal wieder Zeit hatte, stand am Freitag Abend der Plan zur Revanche...
> 
> ...




haha bei der bildlichen Vorstellung , kamen mir die Tränen beim lachen^^
sehr guter Bericht und Petri zum Fang!


----------



## gdno (18. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

17.03.14
 Bottrop Stadtteich
 in der nähe des Überlaufs mit Feeder und Methodfeeder 
 ca.3 kg Rotaugen insgesamt erwischt, das richtige beißen ging erst im dunkeln los da momentan noch die Wanderkormorane tagsüber jagen und die Rotaugen sich im Überlauf verstecken. die Brassen und Karpfen scheinen noch nicht so recht zu wollen..........


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (20. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute morgen ganz spontan mit der Feeder ans Wasser. Tiedegewässer. Tiedezeit: HW ablaufend. Nach dem 1. Ansitz letzte Woche mit grad mal 4 Fischen waren die Erwartungen entsprechend gering. Jedoch war heute alles anders. Die Fische ließen sich nicht lumpen. Vor allem die Großen! 
1. Aland 46cm
2. Spiegler 40 (nicht groß aber dort noch nie einen gefangen)
3. Brassen 51cm
4. Brassen 53cm

Es waren auch noch viele andere dabei z.B. 39er Güster, 42er Aland und schöne Doppel D`s ( Dicke Deckel   ) aber wollte nun nicht alle Fotografieren. Das alles in 2 1/2 Std. Danach ist das Angeln aufgrund des Wasserstandes nicht mehr lohnenswert. So kanns weitergehen! 
Gruss ausm Norden


----------



## Der Socke (22. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute an der Ruhr zwischen Ackerfährbrücke und Eisenbahnbrücke in Duisburg nach 10 Grundeln abgebrochen.#d
Die größte lag bei 18cm.


----------



## phirania (22. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> haha bei der bildlichen Vorstellung , kamen mir die Tränen beim lachen^^
> sehr guter Bericht und Petri zum Fang!



Warum hat denn keiner Fotos gemacht.?


----------



## phirania (22. März 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ja und auch Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...#6#6#6


----------



## ulli1958m (4. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

*So Mädels und Jungs*....so langsam sollte es los gehen...Wassertemperatur steigt. #6

Ich hoffe das hier mal wieder ein paar schöne Fische gefangen/gepostet werden 

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## boardsurfer (4. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

dienstag an einem vereinsteich gewesen: erst 5-6 Rotaugen, davon eines von 30cm und dann zwischen 17 und 19 uhr 5 Schleien von 30cm bis 40cm.
leider keine fotos da batterie alle. hätten vllt. noch mehr werden können aber zeitlich konnte ich nicht länger. petri und lg


----------



## Trollhorn (4. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Bei mir gabs um die 20 Brassen (zwischen 30 und 45cm) und einige Plötzen/Rotfedern am Wochenende. Die erhoffte Schleie wollte leider noch nicht an den Haken, dafür aber der erste Aal der Saison.

Ich hatte, aufgrund des warmen Wetters mit viel Sonne, die Fische in der Uferzone erwartet (bis 1,5m Wassertiefe). Stattdessen fing ich alle Fische am Grund auf 2,70m Tiefe (See ist bis 6,50m tief). Ausloten und das "abfischen" verschiedener Tiefen hat letztlich den Erfolg gebracht.

MfG

Trollhorn


----------



## Primsfischer (4. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gestern ca. 20 Rotaugen mit der Stipprute auf 5m Distanz erwischt und zwischendurch ein Schwein von Karpfen an der Stipprute abgerissen (18erHaken, 10er Vorfach, kein Gummizug.......) :-(


----------



## Eitsch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Moin Leute,

ich bin zwar schon öfter dieses Jahr zum Angeln gefahren, allerdings immer völlig erfolglos.

Bis HEUTE!

Zuerst eine Rotfeder und dann noch 3 Rotaugen. Habe mich ganz einfach gefreut wie Bolle. Zum Schluß kam noch ein Ü30cm Rotauge. 
Sauber! Zum zweiten mal im Anglerleben beim Rotauge die 30cm Marke geknackt. 

Hoffe, dass das Jahr gut wird und an alle anderen Angler "Petri heil"


----------



## bustour (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Konnte am we den ersten Karpfen der Saison überlisten mit 4 Kg bei 77 cm ein echtes Kraftpaket!!! GEIL!!!


----------



## ulli1958m (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

*Petri an die Fänger* #6

Ich war am Sonntag in Petershagen und habe ein Abstecher zur Weser gemacht und konnte bei einen Angler ein Aland von *58cm* bewundern |rolleyes ....geschätztes Gewicht ca 3kg #6
Gefangen mit der Bolo an der Strömungskante einer Buhne

#h


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich hab heut an einem Weiher auf Wurm mit zwei Styroporkugeln ne schöne 45 Schleie erwischt- ein dicker Brocken ^^ eigentlich wollt ich ja nur forellen oder nen Karpfen fangen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Boardie Hümpfi am Feedern, ich mit der Karpfenrute


----------



## phirania (13. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Na denn mal Petri euch beiden..#6#6
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Danke, Danke.
War zwar nicht die erhoffte Menge, aber wir warn ja auch nicht an der von mir vorgeschlagenen Stelle :m


----------



## rotauge88 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Klasse Brassen. Hoffe so einen kriege ich an Ostern auch ans Band!#h


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute mal wieder am Vereinstümpel gewesen.... erst mit der Matchrute versucht Brassen zu ärgern. Irgendwie hat meine Montage heute nicht gefunzt... also ne Art Liftmontage mit Carbonantenne gebaut.... innerhalb kürzester Zeit 2 Dicke Brassen und ein Satzstör von gut 80cm....

 Eine großen Karpfen leider durch Vorfachbruch verloren!


----------



## Lil Torres (19. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

@Johnnie Walker

genial schönes foto, petri dazu!!

allen anderen natürlich auch... :m


----------



## sascha03 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute am Vereinsgewässer:2 Alande,1 Barsch,1Rotauge.


----------



## sascha03 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Vor drei Wochen hatte ich 8 Alande und einen 82cm Satzstör.Ein Freund hat geholfen.Musste ja das Foto machen.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (21. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Tortz Mistwetter heut auf Achse gewesen. Natürlich mit der Feeder. Der Regen ließ aber schnell nach und es sollte ein herrlicher Angeltag mit dutzenden Klodeckeln, Güstern, Alenden und Rotaugen werden. Auch die extra dicken hatten Hunger :k kurz vor Ende hatte ich dann ne 35er Güster dran. Plötzlich ein Hammer Ruck an der Rute und ich dachte ich hätte nen Stein dran. Nach ewigem pumpen vielen mir dann die Augen raus... Ein riesiger Hecht hatte sich die Güster geschnappt. Kurz vorm Ufer hat er losgelassen. Bin auch ganz froh denn mit hätte er eh nich gekonnt. Auf dem Foto sieht man die frische Bissspur. Hab wie immer mal paar Bilder gemacht. 52, 54 und ein ü 60er ( Bild 1). Der hat übelst gekämpft. Und dann gabs auch noch 2 große Hirsche die neben mir ausm Schilf rasten. Hab ich mich vielleicht erschrocken. |bigeyes  Soo das wars mal wieder. Bis demnächst.
Gruss ausm Norden 
#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri, aktuell sehr schöne Fänge hier im Thema. Vor allem der Monsterbrassen von Johnnie...
PS: die Rotfedern sind ebenso gierig, wie die Plötze - ich hatte beim Karpfenansitz letzte Nacht eine Rotfeder von 31cm auf 20mm Boilie.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Rotauge auf Twister.... immer wieder was neues. Petri!|bigeyes


----------



## nordbeck (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Das kommt doch häufiger vor?


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*





Da hat sich eine kleinere Schleie meinen aufgepoppten Wurm geschnappt.
Später noch ne 45er Forelle


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Super Fisch und schönes Foto! Petri Heil!


----------



## Surf (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Toller Fisch - Glückwunsch


----------



## olaft64 (23. April 2014)

Bei uns am Baggersee ist das Felchenfieber ausgebrochen- viele Schneidertage, dann aber ein schöner Fisch:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5hjb-u-3417-jpg.html

Gruß Olaf


----------



## jigga1986 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Geht bei euch grad was? War letzte woche jetzt DHK, Dusseldorf hafen rhein und dabei nix gefangen. Schon recht seltsam

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taniel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

In vielen Gewässern gehen die Friedfische gerade ihren Trieben nach da haben die andere Sachen im Kopf als Fressen:-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Da hat sich eine kleinere Schleie meinen aufgepoppten Wurm geschnappt.
> Später noch ne 45er Forelle


Toller Fisch, tolles Bild!!!!


----------



## jigga1986 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Taniel schrieb:


> In vielen Gewässern gehen die Friedfische gerade ihren Trieben nach da haben die andere Sachen im Kopf als Fressen:-D



Wie lang wird es dauern?


----------



## Taniel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ungewiss da es stark von den Gewässereigentschaften abhängig ist! Trotzdem müssten die kleinen noch nicht geschlechtsreifen Fische beissen. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die nicht leichenden Friedfische den Leichenden hinterherziehen um den Leich zu fressen deswegen auch sehr konzentriert stehen....sprich wenn du Fische leichen siehst macht es Sinn dort zu angeln!

Sorry Thomas....nun lieber wieder Bilder posten!!!


----------



## sascha03 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hallo!
Heute Morgen,von 6:30 bis 8:45! 3 Alande 23-30cm,1Barsch 12cm,3 Rotaugen 17-20cm und eine Brasse 45cm!Ist doch toll,in der kurzen Zeit!


----------



## jigga1986 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Also gehts endlich los


----------



## as12 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

hi @all

wir waren auch los gaanz langsam kommt es:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schöne Schleie!


----------



## MarcusS. (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

32cm Aland aus der Elde auf nen 3er Spinner. ;-) ich gehe mal davon aus das dies nicht die gängige Methode ist um nen Aland zu fangen oder räubern die auch wie Rapfen? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## Laub10 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ein schöner Tag http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/vick.gif


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Servus, war auch mal wieder unterwegs letztes WE! Hier das Ergebnis von ca 6. Std Matchen- und eine Rute nebenbei auf Grund mit Körbchen!


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schöne Fische allesamt- Petri ! Noch ein Tag naturköderverbot ._.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Grad vom rhein zuruck. Heute gabs 6 brassen von 20-60cm und einen  aal von 60cm


----------



## H3ndrik (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Grad vom rhein zuruck. Heute gabs 6 brassen von 20-60cm und einen  aal von 60cm



Wie sah deine Montage aus, und wo hast du gefischt, Buhne? Wollte Montag auch los und war schon sooo lange nicht mehr am Wasser |uhoh::m

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*






Auf zwei 20er triple garlic von mtc


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Wie sah deine Montage aus, und wo hast du gefischt, Buhne? Wollte Montag auch los und war schon sooo lange nicht mehr am Wasser |uhoh::m
> 
> Gruß Hendrik



Ganz normale mit futterkorb und made als Köder. Buhne bei düsseldord


----------



## sascha03 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hallo!Heute von 6:30 bis 10:30.6 Brassen 22-26cm,3 Rotaugen14-20cm,2 Alande 28 und 30cm,1 Schleie (endlich!)18cm.Ab 11:30 mit Winkelpicker 3 Rotaugen 16-18cm und ein minni Barsch 7cm.Auf Karpfen ging,erwartungsgemäs,nichts.Mein Angelkumpel(nur auf Karpfen)hatte nur einen Stör 75cm.


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

petri!! #h

nachdem die karpfen am wochenende so gar nicht wollten, entschied sich dieses feine rotauge kurz vor dem einpacken für meinen hakenköder... #6


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hammer. Petri heil  Kilo Kracher?


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wenn ich jetzt sag "Perfekter Wallerköderfisch" werd ich wahrscheinlich gelyncht :q

Petri zu dem Ausnahmefisch |wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Mir ging das gleiche durch den Kopf. Allerdings für freund esox


----------



## Killerschnauze (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Sieht nach Rotfeder aus....


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. Rückenflosse ist eindeutig.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Bezüglich der Diskussion über das/die Rotfeder- oder -Auge: 
Petri erstmal dem Fänger natürlich. Aber meint ihr das ernst wg Rotfeder? Falls ja- das Maul einer Rotfeder ist doch eindutig oberständig- dieses schon nach Rotauge aussehende Exemplar hat das rotaugentyp. endständige Maul. Die Rückenflosse ist leider nicht aufgestellt- von daher auch schwer. Und die Färbung ist auch nicht unbed "rotfederntyp." Von daher meine Bedenken bezügl eurer "Typisierung" dieses zweifelsohne schönen Exemplars einer Cyprinide!


----------



## Deddl (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Das ist definitiv ein Rotauge. Man erkennt es nicht nur am Maul, sondern wie der Name schon sagt am Auge, welches in diesem Fall deutlich Rot ist, während es bei der Rotfeder eher Gelb ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. Rückenflosse ist eindeutig.


 
Jo, Rückenflosse ist eindeutig. Eindeutig *Rotauge*. :q

Schau dir mal die Stellung gegenüber der Bauchflosse an. 

Einen schönen Vergleich gibt's hier:
http://gewässerwart.de/rotauge-oder-rotfeder/


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jo, Rückenflosse ist eindeutig. Eindeutig *Rotauge*. :q
> 
> Schau dir mal die Stellung gegenüber der Bauchflosse an.
> 
> ...





Wenn ich hier gucke find ich die Position eindeutig auf rotfeder hindeuten. Die rückenflosse ist doch versetzt zur bauchflosse und nicht bündig?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier gucke find ich die Position eindeutig auf rotfeder hindeuten. Die rückenflosse ist doch versetzt zur bauchflosse und nicht bündig?


 
Hm, wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, kommt mir die Stellung bündig vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hier sagt man dazu Plötz!:m


----------



## FranzJosef (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

MONSTER-Ploetz!! :m


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, kommt mir die Stellung bündig vor.




Ok, dann hab ich wohl nen Knick in der Optik


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich nehme mal an das beide Seiten Recht haben.

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Sonstige/Wenn-Fische-fremd-gehen


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

An dem Ergebnisfisch war bestimmt ein masturbierender Rotfedernjunggeselle dran schuld, als sich die Rotaugenpäärchen vergnügten.
Dieser alte W....er. :q

Hatte vor kurzen selbiges. Wegen der Flossenstellung und der knalligeren Rotfärbung der Flossen, als Rotfeder deklariert.


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Klein aber fein 44cm ,1605gr die Schleie


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Kommt halt darauf an was man damit machen will
Rotauge- KöFi- oder "Brathering" 
Rotfeder- Artenschutz - ganzjährig geschützt (Bayern-Main) 
Hypride- als ein(e) Conchita- KöFi

und wie es ne evtl Kontrolle sieht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Klein aber fein 44cm ,1605gr die Schleie
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net


 
Bei 'ner 44er Schleie von klein reden. Alte Angeberin. :m

Petri!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an was man damit machen will
> Rotauge- KöFi- oder "Brathering"
> Rotfeder- Artenschutz - ganzjährig geschützt (Bayern-Main)
> Hypride- als ein(e) Conchita- KöFi
> ...


 
Deshalb haben wir das hier im Verein ganz einfach gelöst: Rotauge und Rotfeder ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## Jockel13883 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Oh man, immer das gleiche: Ein Rotauge wird eingestellt, und sofort wird aufgrund der roten Flossen von Rotfedern gesprochen. Schaut man dem Fisch aufs Maul, ist sofort erkennbar, dass es endständig ist. Somit eindeutig Rotauge. 
Und der Fraktion, die ja schon fast reflexhaft bei solchen Fragen auf Hybride tippt, spreche ich schlicht die Fähigkeit ab, Fische anhand eindeutiger Artcharakteristika zu erkennen.
Ich habe jedenfalls keinerlei Zweifel, dass es sich bei dem abgebildeten Fisch um ein Rotauge handelt!
P.S.: Fehlt eigentlich nur noch jemand, der etwas von Aland faselt...


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Klugscheissmodus an :Ist ein Rotauge .  #6 Endständiges Maul.
Auch keine Hybride dagegen  spricht das Gesamtbild und es ist erst recht kein Aland.Körperform passt überhaupt nicht dazu.
Klugscheissmodus off.


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

hey leute,

petri dank... #6

hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass dieser fisch hier so eine diskussion lostritt. :q das foto ist aber auch nicht sonderlich gut geworden, war halt nur mal mit dem handy draufgehalten.

aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben, diese extrem rotgefärbten flossen habe ich so auch noch nie bei einem rotauge gesehen. aber ein rotauge war's, da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher!! ich habe das tier weder gemessen noch gewogen, geschätzt war es 35-40 cm lang und mindestens ein gutes pfund schwer. |bigeyes

gebissen hat es übrigens auf 'nen 14mm pop-up... #h


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Meinste nicht dass du mit 35 cm und nem Pfund nicht ein bisschen arges Understatement betreibst? ;€


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ist bei grossen Tieren nicht unüblich.Schonmal welche von 3 oder 4 Pfund gesehen?
Bildhübscher Fisch.


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Meinste nicht dass du mit 35 cm und nem Pfund nicht ein bisschen arges Understatement betreibst? ;€



anstatt zu übertreiben, untertreibe ich dann im zweifelsfall lieber... #d|supergri


----------



## FranzJosef (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wenn ich fuer die 3 Finger 5cm annehme (bei meinen 3 Fingern zumindest), ergibt sich eine Gesamtlaenge von 33-37cm. Ich hab' auch schon 35er Ploetz mitgenommen, die hatten knapp unter 1 Pfund. 
Der Rest ist die Perspektive....


----------



## Bassey (25. Mai 2014)

Eben am 12er Friedfischhaken mit Rotwurm Made kombi gefangen.
Leider kein Maßband dabei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

36`er Rotauge heute auf Made an Posenmontage gelandet.Leider kein Fotoapparat oder Handy bei gehabt,schon Ärgerlich.

Allerdings sah der Knabe/die Werteste aus,als wäre die ganze Nacht gerödelt worden,also kein Topmodel .

Brassen bis 30cm,Rotfedern im Miniformat waren auch dabei.Ganz Okay gewesen.

Lg


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri!

Nachtrag: Die grüne Schönheit hatte exakt 40cm und war gut genährt.


----------



## A@lrounder (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gestern im strömenden Regen auf nen 12mm Halibut am Haar. Hatte leider kein Maßband dabei :-( aber war mit Abstand mein größtes...und jetzt kommt es:

ROTAUGE ODER ROTFEDER? 

Ich behaupte Rotfeder


----------



## FISHHARD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Rotauge


----------



## kischt (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Würde auch sagen Rotauge #6


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

natürlich rotauge, petri!!


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Frisch Abgelaichtes Rotauge


----------



## A@lrounder (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Woran erkennt ihr das? Habe es jetzt mal gegooglet. Würde jetzt auch, aufgrund der auf gleicher Höhe liegenden Bauch und Rückenflosse, ein Rotauge sagen.


----------



## xray08 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Rotauge = Rückenflossenansatz auf gleicher Linie mit Bauchflossenansatz

Rotfeder = Rückenflossenansatz hinter Bauchflossenansatz

Eselsbrücke = Auge steht vor Feder wie im Alphabet


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



kischt schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen Rotauge #6



Genau das.


----------



## KleinerWaller (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Das hat aber ein rotes Auge


----------



## jigga1986 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gekifft


----------



## sascha03 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Heute!Von 7Uhr(Rute zu Wassergelassen)bis 11:30.17 Fische!Darunter ein 80er Stör,an Matchrute,16er Schnürchen,12er Maishaken mit Maden!


----------



## sascha03 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Noch eine Schleie 27cm.Hoka-Hey!


----------



## Ndber (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

War heute mit meinem Sohn(9) und seinem Freund(11) am Fluss mit Futterkorb und Made auf Weisfische aus.
Haben insgesamt mit 3 Ruten geangelt, jeder eine.
Was soll ich sagen: die beiden habens mir mal so richtig gezeigt wies geht.
Der 11jährige mit 5 Rotaugen bis 25cm.
Mein Kleiner: 3 Döbel bis 40cm und einen Karpfen 53cm 8Pfund
Ich: nix - nada nicht mal ein Zupfer.#q

Die Freude über den Karpfen war natürlich rießig.
War ein richtig schöner Angeltag!#6#6#6


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ja das nennt man ja wirklich einen gelungenen Angeltag mit den kleinen  Zumindest für die beiden


----------



## Norman B. (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Die letzten Tage gab es mehrere große Alande!


----------



## Case (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage gab es mehrere große Alande!



Wahnsinn.

Die gabs bei uns früher auch. Aber max. 30cm lang. Wusste nicht, dass die so groß werden können.#6

Case


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hab die letzten Tage mit Waggler Montage auf Weissfische "gestippt". Hab ne ganze Menge Rotfedern und Rotaugen bis zur 30 cm Klasse gefangen. Einfaches Sensas Futte und Maden waren die Köder. Nach dem ca. 50. Fisch ist mir dann die Öhse von meinem leichtesten ausgebleiten Drennan Waggler abgebrochen. Klasse, Anhieb und Fisch kommt dichter, Pose bleibt draussen. Schwund ist überall, trotzdem hätt die Metallöhse auch gerne noch länger halten können.

Nächstes Mal versuch ich mal nen paar Fotos zu machen. Nen paar von den Rotfedern waren echt "schier".


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Case schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.
> 
> Die gabs bei uns früher auch. Aber max. 30cm lang. Wusste nicht, dass die so groß werden können.#6
> 
> Case



Bei uns sind sie regelmäßig Beifänge auf 20er Boilies.
Die Größe is dabei so in etwa Durchnschnitt


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns sind sie regelmäßig Beifänge auf 20er Boilies.



In deinem Bericht "Es muss nicht immer Ausland sein" meintest du aber der abgebildete Aland sei ein äußerst seltener Fang gewesen, und diese Art würde in diesem Gewässer sonst nicht vorkommen?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> In deinem Bericht "Es muss nicht immer Ausland sein" meintest du aber der abgebildete Aland sei ein äußerst seltener Fang gewesen, und diese Art würde in diesem Gewässer sonst nicht vorkommen?



Ja. Im See dürfte er eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Dafür aber im angrenzenden Main, in eben solcher Größe.
Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## magic.j (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hi,

drennan posen sind genial,leider von der Verarbeitung nimmer so wie früher,passiert öfters mal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman B. (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die Größe is dabei so in etwa Durchnschnitt


Ich glaube nicht dass knappe 4kg Durchschnitt sind, auch im Main nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass knappe 4kg Durchschnitt sind, auch im Main nicht.


 
Das wäre um Platz 3 herum in der Rekordliste von Fisch&Fang.
http://www.fischundfang.de/Grosse-Faenge/Deutsche-Rekordliste

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass knappe 4kg Durchschnitt sind, auch im Main nicht.





Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wo ich 4 kg gesagt hab


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wo wir grad beim Thema Aland sin:
Knapp über 5 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Nachgelegt:
Geschätzt, 4 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wie bereits erwähnt: Gibts häufig als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln...


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

PB Klodeckel:


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gestern eine rotauge mit 34 cm und 640 g - pb geknackt [emoji57]


----------



## gdno (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

von sonntag mittag bis montag früh am Weseler altrhein gefeedert
zu zweit 12 starke brassen, die beste mit 3,6kg
keine grundeln oder andere beifänge, fische waren nur per Körbchen nicht am platz zu halten, im stundentakt kamen dann immer wieder ein paar bisse und dann erstmal wieder eine stunde ruhe.


----------



## _Pipo_ (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich war mal über Nacht auf Karpfen & Aal los, gegen 20 Uhr war ich am Vereinssee mit sehr gutem Karpfenbesatz.

Es ging direkt ein kleines Rotauge an den Haken, gegen 22 Uhr gab es dann den ersten richtigen Biss, der leider nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ab war.

Irgendwann bin ich dann eingepennt und habe dem Bissanzeiger die Wache überlassen, um 1 Uhr weckte er mich dann.

Zum Vorschein kam eine 46cm Schleie, PB für mich, gebissen auf Tauwurm.
Schleien kommen in dem Teich vor, aber sind eigentlich selten.

In den nächsten 60 Minuten erfolgten noch 3 weitere Bisse, 2 die leider nicht hingen, das andere war eine weitere Schleie, 33cm, diesmal auf Madenbündel.

Leider fiel dann meine Kopflampe aus und ich habe die Ruten eingeholt und mich pennen gelegt. Um 7:30 Uhr habe ich dann weitergemacht, diesmal jedoch mit größeren Haken um nicht wieder eine Schleie zu erwischen.

Das störte die Schleien jedoch nicht, die sowohl auf Made als auch auf Tauwurm voll abgingen, bis 11 Uhr konnte ich 4 weitere Schleien (38-43cm) fangen und hatte noch einige Bisse mehr.

Hier mal ein paar Bilderchen:


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zu den Schleien!
 Auf die hab ichs derzeit in meinem Vereinsgewässer auch abgesehen, konnte aber leider bisher keine landen!
 Hab aber noch die nächste Woche Urlaub und wird mich noma ranmachen!


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gestern Abend spontan bissl ans Wasser - siehe da :
Schleie 
Mini Karpfen 
Und ein Aal


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Gestern 9 Brassen und 1 Rotauge. Das Rotauge hatte knappe 500gr. 
Darüber hinaus konnte ich meinen Brassen-PB knacken. Auf einen 12mm Halibut biss ein 56cm langer und 2200 Gr schwerer Klodeckel =)


----------



## Schneidi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

mein " guten Morgen " karpfen gestern. 
biss um punkt 7 Uhr. mein längster bisher (89cm)


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich konnte heute eine Nase von 49cm landen.


----------



## A@lrounder (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Letzte Woche beim Nachtansitz abends um 19:00 Uhr. Mein erster Graskarpfen. 
Gebissen auf 2 Halibuts von 12 und 8mm an der Light Feeder. Der Drill dauerte 20 Minuten und war einfach nur geil =)

Leider war kein Wiegesack vorhanden, sodass ich nur schätzen kann. Tippe mal auf 10kg+.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schöne kulisse, schöner fisch !
Wenn du die länge hast, kann ich dir vllt zum gewicht was sagen


----------



## A@lrounder (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schöne kulisse, schöner fisch !
> Wenn du die länge hast, kann ich dir vllt zum gewicht was sagen



Kann ich leider nicht. In der ganzen Hektik haben wir selbst das messen vergessen :-/ Haben uns, als der Fisch wieder geschwommen ist, selber gefragt warum wir den jetzt nicht wenigstens gemessen haben ^^ 

Aber der nächste kommt bestimmt |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ah, doof. Das kenn ich selbst, gerade bei Karpfen 
Petri anyway


----------



## ulli1958m (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

_*"Mädels" ...was ist los *_|kopfkrat ....nach dem guten Wetter in der letzten Woche müßten doch hier mal wieder ein paar Fangbilder erscheinen 

#h


----------



## geierle (8. Juli 2014)

Wundert mich auch das hier lange keine Fänge mehr gepostet würden dde0b Aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich es selbst schon länger nicht mehr geschafft habe.  Aber diesen Wochenende habe ich vor mal wieder auf Friedfisch angeln zu gehen und hoffentlich kann ich dann mal wieder was erfolgreiches hier posten dde01

Sehe gerade das ich mein letzten Fänge garnicht gepostet habe. 
Waren 8 Schöne Brassen und ein schöner Karpfen.


----------



## Welskescherer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Letzten Freitag habe ich eine neue Stelle an einem sehr flachen verkrauteten Kanal zum Aalangeln ausprobiert. An einer Rute war noch vom Zanderangeln ein Stahlvorfach mit Einzelhaken. Da ich keine Lust hatte dieses auszutauschen, habe ich einfach darauf einen Tauwurm aufgezogen. Der einzige verwertbare Biss kam an genau dieser Rute. Zum Vorschein kam eine 46cm lange und 1,85 kg schwere Schleie (wenn die digitale Kofferwaage nicht lügt, die ich zum Wiegen verwendet habe). Leider ist mir das schöne Tier nach dem Wiegen wieder aus der Hand geglitten ).


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zu der goldgelben, runden Schönheit!


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Auch von mir Petri an die Fänger #6

Hier noch ein gefangenes Rotauge von Samstag
Schade das die immer so klein auf den Bildern aussehen. Aber wenn  bedenkt das es fast über 3 quer gelegte Pflastersteine geht...war echt  ein schöner "Klopper" :m

#h


----------



## Casso (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zu dem schönen Rotauge! Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute gabs neben 2 viel zu kleinen Forellen einen Döbel von 31cm...leider schon fast das Höchstmaß für den kleinen Bach.


----------



## Arango (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag habe ich eine neue Stelle an einem sehr flachen verkrauteten Kanal zum Aalangeln ausprobiert. An einer Rute war noch vom Zanderangeln ein Stahlvorfach mit Einzelhaken. Da ich keine Lust hatte dieses auszutauschen, habe ich einfach darauf einen Tauwurm aufgezogen. Der einzige verwertbare Biss kam an genau dieser Rute. Zum Vorschein kam eine 46cm lange und 1,85 kg schwere Schleie (wenn die digitale Kofferwaage nicht lügt, die ich zum Wiegen verwendet habe). Leider ist mir das schöne Tier nach dem Wiegen wieder aus der Hand geglitten ).



Ein toller Fisch!#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute war ich an einem sehr kleinen Bach...


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

heute mal Hochwasserangeln ausprobiert....


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri schöne Fische..#6#6#6


----------



## Micha:R (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

vorgestern: 3. Schleien - 32 cm , 33 cm und eine 35 cm ....
    gestern:  1. Schleie -37cm .... 

irgendwie klappt es nicht mit dem Aal die Schleien sind schneller zur Stelle ^^

Köder : Tauwurm und Katzenfutter aus der Dose 

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## BaRkEeY (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Bei mir läufts was Brassen angeht in letzter Zeit genial, bei jedem Ansitz mind einer über 45cm. 
Rotaugen und Rotfedern lassen sich dafür aber umso weniger blicken (1 in vier Ansitzen) 
Bei Karpfen wird dann in den nächsten Tagen angegriffen.

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 

Gruß Tim


----------



## warenandi (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Na dann werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden...
Ich habe das Gefühl das ich momentan die Brassen gepachtet habe.
Aber, die großen können ja auch Spaß machen an einer leichten Feederrute.
Hier mal ein Beispiel...
Nicht der größte dieses Jahr. Der war nämlich 65cm.
Dieser hier ist ein wenig kleiner. Gefangen auf Mais am Karpfenvorfach.


----------



## Aardaaroth (8. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Der 24-Stunden Angelmarathon- Oder: wie ein bescheidener Tag doch noch gerettet wurde.

ein roter Mond bescheint den von Nebel bedeckten Satower See. Endlich gehts wieder mit meinem Kumpel ans Wasser. 23 Uhr waren wir vor Ort und begannen damit alles aufzubauen. Pünktlich um Mitternacht sausten, angetrieben durch unsere Ruten, 6 Tauwürmer auf Grund oder mit Pose ins Wasser. Gegen 02:45 biss der erste Fisch, eine 21 cm Rotfeder. Kein Riese doch es sollte mein zweitgrößter Fisch in den ganzen 24 Stunden werden. In den frühen Morgenstunden waren die einzigen besseren Fänge ein 41er Brassen und ein 43er Aal, beide an der Rute meines Kumpels. Weiter ging es mit kleinen und kleinsten Barschen und Rotfedern. Auch ein Platzwechsel brachte nur zwei U20 Fische ans Licht. Wir, schon reichlich deprimiert, weil wir uns aus der Dämmerung mehr erhofft haben, wurden ab 11 Uhr noch stärker auf die Probe gestellt. Der letzte Fisch, ein 12er Barsch, biss 10:41 an meiner Posenmontage und danach?: NICHTS! Stundenlang kein Biss und kein Anzeichen von Leben. Die gesamte Wasseroberfläche, an der vorher reichlich Aktivität zu sehen war, war spiegelglatt und ruhig. 14 Uhr noch ein Rückschlag. Gewitter und nirgends etwas um sich vernünftig unterzustellen. Aber nein! An aufgeben ist nicht zu denken, wir wollen unseren Fisch! Gegen Abend lies der Regen nach und wir entschieden uns für einen weiteren Platzwechsel. Wieder keine Fische, doch dann?! 18:10 -7,5 Stunden ohne Lebenszeichen- wackelte meine Pose. Nach einiger Zeit kam ein 14 cm großer Barsch heraus. Wieder so ein Kleinscheiß. Die Moral war im Keller, zumal auch danach wieder nichts bemerkbar machte. 

Wir sitzen zusammen und diskutieren woran es liegen könnte und wundern uns das wir bei 4 Grundruten seit 0 Uhr keinen einzigen Zupfer hatten, als plötzlich ein schrillen die Stille zerriss. Meine Spitze wackelt- und das extrem. Wie betäubt bleibe ich sitzen, unfähig die Situation zu begreifen. Mein Kumpel ruft rüber "Du hast einen Biss". Benommen stehe ich auf und setze den Anschlag. "Der hängt", ruft er von der Seite und rennt zum Kescher. Mittlerweile habe ich die Situation auch verarbeitet und schon nimmt der Fisch Schnur. Erst geht es in Seemitte, dann dreht er bei und schwimmt auf mich zu, an mir vorbei und wieder nach links rein in die, für uns unerreichbare, kleine Bucht, vollkommen unbeeindruckt von dem Druck den ich ihm entgegengesetzt habe. Und schon lag ein kleiner Schilfgürtel zwischen mir und diesem Kämpfer. Tausend Dinge gehen mir durch den Kopf, "Er kommt auf mich zu- so muss das sein." - "Er dreht ab...FUCK nicht dahin, nein nicht dahin!" - "Verdammt er ist im Schilf, den verlier ich" - "Wird das was?"- ... .Glück im Unglück, der Fisch springt und buckelt an der Wasseroberfläche. Das bietet mir die Gelegenheit ihn auf den Schilfgürtel zu ziehen und indem er immer weiter buckelt, schaffe ich es mit ihm eine Schneise ins Schilf zu schlagen. Mein Kumpel steht bereits mit dem Kescher im Wasser und hält sich bereit den Karpfen, sobald er aus dem Schilf kommt, einzukeschern. Doch hier kommt ein neues Problem: Der Kescher ist zu klein. Da ich ihn auf der Seebrücke nicht brauche, habe ich nur einen 50cm großen Kescher. Nach einigen Sekunden ist es dann doch geschafft und ein schöner Spiegler lag in meinen Armen. Späteres messen ergab 13.5 Pfund auf 69cm- Personal Best! Mein Tag war gerettet, der vorherige Frust wie weggeblasen. Der Drill an sich war aber nicht so spektakulär, da ich hauptsächlich an der Ostsee angel und er somit mit meiner 4m Brandungsrute kämpfen musste. Dann 30 Minuten vor Ende nochmal Hektik. Biss an der Grundrute meines Kumpels. Nach einem weiteren spannenden, schilfplättenden Drill konnte er nun auch einen 66er Spiegler verbuchen.


----------



## Casso (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri den Fängern und wenn ich schon gerade Fischbilder in der Zwischenablage hab, können sie auch noch hier rein::m


----------



## daci7 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Sehr schöne Tiere hat der Herr Professor da gefangen!
Petri!


----------



## Kasrten007 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich war auch Freitag auf Schlei gezielt los und es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht insgesammt habe ich 10 Schlein von 18:00 Uhr - 24 Uhr gefangen die kleinsten waren um die 40 und die Größe hatte 53 und war 2,55 kilo schwer.
Gefangen wurden alle mit Mais und mit einer relativ schweren Montage.


----------



## daci7 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Nochmal sehr schön!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich war die letzten 4 Tage in Frankreich am Doubs bei Pontarlier. 
Eigentlich sollte es auf Schwarzbarsch, Hecht, Barsch und die berühmten Truites Pontissalliene gehen. Leider lies das Wetter sehr zu wünschen übrig und so viel Angeln vom Boot bzw. Watangeln im Doubs flach. Waten hätte mit dem Tod durch ertrinken und Bootsangeln mit Seekrankheit geendet.
Sonntag abend bin ich angekommen, also erstmal das Zelt aufgebaut und ne runde schlafen gelegt. 
Montag morgens bin ich dann gleich nach Granges Narboz zum Angelladen um die Erlaubnis zu holen, dort wurde ich sehr freundlich von einem Franzosen in meinem Alter auf fließendem Englisch bedient und habe direkt ein paar Tips für meine eigentlichen Zielfische bekommen. 

Wieder am Campingplatz angelangt ging es direkt vorm Campingplatz ans Wasser, Rute montiert (egtl eine Dropshotrute aber sie eignet sich perfekt zum Posenangeln [Uli Beyer Drop-Shot 5-30gr.] Tauwurm aufgezogen und die Kante angeworfen. 20m Meter links von mir war ein Seerosenfeld und ein breiter Schilfgürtel, also ein guter Platz um es mal auf Barsch zu versuchen. 

So saß ich jetzt dort und genoss die Regenpause während ich meiner Pose zuschaute wie sie langsam mit der Strömung an der Kante langtrieb. Nach ca. 15-20 Minuten kam ein Boot vorbei und die Wellen versetzten die Pose in hüpfende Bewegungen, irgendwie änderte sich dieses Hüpfen aber nach 2-3 mal und ich wurde misstrauisch. 
Also sicherheitshalber mal die Rute in die Hand genommen und in dem Moment verschwandt die Pose auch schon von der Oberfläche. 
Anschlag... Rute krumm! 
Ein wunderschöner Halbkreis und meine Ryobi Ecusima 1000vi fing an zu schnurren wie ein rolliges Kätzchen. Also stellte ich die Bremse fester, doch null Chance ein harte Flucht folgte der Anderen. Nach 4 Fluchten bekam ich die Übeltäterin das erste mal zu sehen. Eine wunderschöne Tinca Tinca! Schöner als alles was ich bisher an Schleien auf Bildern zu sehen bekommen habe. Kein Wunder! Es war ja auch die Erste die ich selbst fangen durfte.   Es folgte nochmal eine Flucht von 4-5m und dann konnte ich die Schönheit sicher auf die überflutete Wiese landen. 
Lange haben meine Hände nicht mehr so gezittert wie in diesem Moment, voller Adrenalin und Endorphine legte ich meinen Fang vorsichtig in meine noch immer zitternden, nassen Hände. Der Haken saß perfekt im Mundwinkel. Wie im Bilderbuch! 
Nach kurzem Bestaunen dieses außerordentlich hübschen Fisches, legte ich sie für ein schnelles Foto nochmals in die feuchte Wiese, schnell zwei Fotos geknipst, den Haken gelöst und dann ging die Hübsche wieder baden. 
Leider hatte ich kein Maßband dabei aber die Opas vom Platz als auch ich haben die gute auf 35-40cm geschätzt für die erste Schleie meines Lebens durchaus kein schlechtes Exemplar. Leider blieb sie der einzige Fisch dieses Kurzurlaubs, den wir heute Morgen wegen des schlechten Wetters abbrechen mussten. ABER ich habe ausnahmsweise mal ein Foto für euch, das mache ich ja egtl. nie doch dieses mal musste es einfach sein!
Eines steht jedenfalls fest, es war nicht der letzte Urlaub in St. Point und ganz sicher nicht die letzte Schleie!


----------



## phirania (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Super Bericht..#6
Schöne Tinca...#6


----------



## mrmayo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Kleiner Döbel und 65er Barbe


----------



## mrmayo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Fotos vergessen|uhoh:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Danke Phirania! Also das Schleienangeln hat es mir echt angetan, ein gutes Schleiengewässer hab ich zum Glück auch hier  da geht es Montag erstmal hin! Jetzt muss ich erstmal Wäsche für 10 Tage waschen es ist nämlich alles nass und matschig.... 

PS: Kasrten007 Petri zu den schönen Schleien 
mrmayo: ebenfalls Petri, die gelandete Barbe steht bei mir noch aus, hatte mal eine beim twisterangeln aber die hat sich leider verdrückt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri Heil, Männer !#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zu euren geilen Fischen...
Vor allem zu den Schleien!#6


----------



## mrmayo (23. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Noch ne Barbe


----------



## Casso (23. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Petri zum Fisch und ein noch größeres Petri zum Blick


----------



## warenandi (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Moin...
War gestern auch mal wieder los.
Sind mir einige Rotfedern an den Haken gegangen und auch dieser hier...
Karausche oder Giebel??? Keine Ahnung. Beides hab ich noch nie gefangen... :q
Wer weiß denn was es für einer ist?


----------



## wolf86 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

So langsam wird aus mir glatt noch ein karpfenangler  Geh eigentlich fast nur auf Raubfisch bzw. fange mir dafür Köderfisch, aber ganz ehrlich son Flusskarpfen hat schon seinen Reiz. 

Nachdem ich heuer schon 2 als Beifang an der Feeder hatte, hat mich gestern irgendwas getrieben mal wieder die Karpfenrute rauszuhauen (das erste mal heuer).

Für die hardcore - karpfenangler vermutlich klein, für mich geil #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



> Für die hardcore - karpfenangler vermutlich klein,* für mich geil *


Und genau das ist die Hauptsache!!

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## kreuzass (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



warenandi schrieb:


> Moin...
> War gestern auch mal wieder los.
> Sind mir einige Rotfedern an den Haken gegangen und auch dieser hier...
> Karausche oder Giebel??? Keine Ahnung. Beides hab ich noch nie gefangen... :q
> Wer weiß denn was es für einer ist?



Wohl ein hybride. Aber schön!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



warenandi schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel???



Karausche


----------



## warenandi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Karausche hätte ich jetzt auch getippt da der Giebel glaube ich eher mehr in Richtung Silberfarben geht...


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wenn ich richtig gezählt hab sinds 34/35 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie und ich bilde mir ein, dass am Schwanzflossenansatz eine dunklere Färbung erkennbar ist - das würd beides für die Karausche sprechen. Die goldene Färbung find ich auch karauschentypischer. Eindeutiger wäre es zu sagen, wenn die Rückenflosse aufgestellt wäre oder der Fisch in der Pfanne gelandet wäre (Bauchhöhle)


----------



## phirania (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Eindeutig Karausche..


----------



## kreuzass (12. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Wo seht ihr denn da den Petrifleck? |kopfkrat Hm... |scardie:


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Naja - das geht ja von nem klar umrissenen Fleck bis hin zu ein paar etwas dunkler verfärbten Schuppen. Letzteres würd ich hier schon sehen (wollen)


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr denn da den Petrifleck?



Den ominösen Fleck haben längst nicht alle Karauschen. Er ist bei den hier ansässigen Karauschenstämmen sogar ausgesprochen selten.



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gezählt hab sinds 34/35 Schuppen  entlang der Seitenlinie und ich bilde mir ein, dass am  Schwanzflossenansatz eine dunklere Färbung erkennbar ist - das würd  beides für die Karausche sprechen. Die goldene Färbung find ich auch  karauschentypischer. Eindeutiger wäre es zu sagen, *wenn die Rückenflosse  aufgestellt wäre oder der Fisch in der Pfanne gelandet wäre  *(Bauchhöhle)



Japp.
Die konvexe Rückenflosse hätte man aufgestellt besser gesehen.:m


----------



## warenandi (12. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Japp.
> Die konvexe Rückenflosse hätte man aufgestellt besser gesehen.:m



Das nächste mal kommt die Rückenflosse besser ins Bild...:m


----------



## kreuzass (13. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den ominösen Fleck haben längst nicht alle Karauschen. Er ist bei den hier ansässigen Karauschenstämmen sogar ausgesprochen selten.
> ...



Danke, das war mir noch garnicht bekannt. Aber woran liegt das? Also mein Angelnmentor hatte mir mal annodazumal gesagt, dass es daran liegt, weil bei unseren Gewässern viele dabei sind in denen beide Arten vertreten sind und es dort oftmals zu Kreuzungen kommt und diese den Fleck dann nicht mehr aufweisen. Oder gibt es noch andere Gründe?

Täte mich schon sehr interessieren, wenn du da weiterführende Infos für mich hast.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Es gibt lokale Karauschenstämme, die sich ein wenig voneinander unterscheiden. Goldige, schwärzliche, kupferne, mit Fleck, ohne Fleck. 
Beim Giebel konnte ich sowas nie beobachten. Die sind immer silberbronzestichig gefärbt.
Mag daran liegen dass Giebel immer die Klone der Mutter sind.:m


----------



## kreuzass (13. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Immer und damit auch ausschließlich? :m

Dennoch danke, jetzt habe ich mich endlich einmal dazu durchringen können mich näher mit dieser Thematik zu beschäftigen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (14. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute war ich auch mal wieder ein wenig am Wasser. Hier ist ziemliches Hochwasser, war erstmal schwer einen Angelplatz zu finden, an dem mal fischen kann |uhoh:

Diese drei Fische konnte ich fangen. Sind zwar nicht die größten, war aber trotzdem schön 
Tut mir leid, sehe auf den Bildern echt fertig aus. Endlich mal wieder ein freier Tag heute :m


----------



## PhantomBiss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

cool,endlich neue Bilder. Petri Heil @ Kleiner Waller


----------



## grubenreiner (15. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

@kleiner Waller:
Ich war gestern auch bei ähnlichen Bedingungen an einem Flüßchen unterwegs. Brutal viel Wasser und echte Suppe. Rein von der PLZ her vermute ich fast dass wir evtl. soagr am selben Flüßchen saßen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur Barben fangen, hatte da auch 8 aber nur kleine. Aber als willkommener beifang kam noch ein 55cm Wallerchen dazu und der Kollege hier:




Am relativ leichten Barbengeschirr in der Hochwasserströmung hat der echt Laune gemacht|uhoh:


----------



## KleinerWaller (15. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> @kleiner Waller:
> Ich war gestern auch bei ähnlichen Bedingungen an einem Flüßchen unterwegs. Brutal viel Wasser und echte Suppe. Rein von der PLZ her vermute ich fast dass wir evtl. soagr am selben Flüßchen saßen.


 
 An welchem Flüßchen angelst du denn? |kopfkrat


----------



## sigurd (17. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Nabend allerseits.

War heute feedern, bis auf eine Brasse von 41 cm wollten leider nur die kleinen Exemplare beissen. Aber besser als nichts natürlich, sauer eingelegt werden die vorzüglich schmecken.

Ich tu mich jetzt allerdings schwer, genau zu erkennen was jetzt davon ne Güster und was eine Brasse ist. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Die roten Flossen sprechen für ne Güster, aber die Augen sind dann wiederum zu klein?


----------



## hotspotfinder (17. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Moin,



> Ich tu mich jetzt allerdings schwer, genau zu erkennen was jetzt davon ne Güster und was eine Brasse ist. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?



die Brasse kann das Maul zum Rüssel ausstülpen, die Güster kann das nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Auf dem Bild ist kein einziger Güster zu sehen


----------



## A@lrounder (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



D1985 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist kein einziger Güster zu sehen



Ha wusste ich es doch, habs mich nur nicht getraut zu schreiben :q:q:vik:


----------



## sigurd (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Die roten Flossen sprechen allerdings auch gegen reinrassige Brassen. Da ist wohl mindestens ein Hybrid dabei.


----------



## XxBenexX (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

War sie Woche auch mal los #6

Konnte unter anderem 7 von den Freunden erwischen alle etwa selbes maß.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Nur weil die rote Flossen haben müssen es ja keine Hybriden oder Güster sein...rote Flossen haben auch andere Weissfische wie z. B Rotauge, Rotfeder und Aland


----------



## grubenreiner (21. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Läuft!|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



A@lrounder schrieb:


> Ha wusste ich es doch, habs mich nur nicht getraut zu schreiben :q:q:vik:


 
 Für mich die sind "Unbekannten" Alande....

 Rest besteht aus Rotauge, Rotfeder (ganz rechts) und halt die Brasse....


----------



## angelprovieh (29. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Heute war ich am Wasser, gefischt habe ich mit Boilie auf Karpfen und mit 8mm Pellets auf Brachsen. Kurz nach mittag hatte ich einen "Run" auf der Pelletrute als ich den Fisch im Kescher hatte war ich doch etwas überrascht. Ich hatte eine Renke (Maräne) mit 52cm und ca. 1kg am Haken.


----------



## kmR (6. Oktober 2014)

War Donnerstag und Freitag mal an der Mosel unterwegs, das ist dabei rausgekommen !


----------



## Blackfoot (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute!
Habe heute diesen Fisch gefangen,ist es eine Goldkarausche?

Gruß Tommy


----------



## dunkelbunt (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

hi nein das ist ein goldfisch, welche zuchtform kann ich dir aber auch net sagen es gibt zu viele von


----------



## Blackfoot (12. Oktober 2014)

Weil er so eine Giebelform hat


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

klassischer goldfisch, stammform ist der giebel...


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Ich fische in der Donau.Soll ich da vielleicht mal ein pellet oder boilie auf barben und karpfen probieren?evtl mit der feeder?


----------



## Forellenseeking (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

@Feederfreak 100 Versuch macht kluch. Ich kenn die Donau nicht aber wenns da Barben und Karpfen gibt klar. Würde aber wenn du nicht über n längernen Zeit raum anfütterst n schön stinkenden Boilie nehmen


----------



## kmR (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Am Samstag wieder unterwegs gewesen. Eine mittlere Brasse und den Kollegen hier, hatte gute 4kg


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*



Blackfoot schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Habe heute diesen Fisch gefangen,ist es eine Goldkarausche?
> 
> Gruß Tommy






Hatte erst gestern wieder Karauschen gefangen.... für mich ist das eher ne Goldkarausche als ein Giebel (Goldfisch)...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr...

Ich poste mal meine letzten 2 Barben (71+67)


----------



## ulli1958m (20. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

_*Petri*_ #6
...ich glaube ich werde in den nächsten tagen auch mal wieder ein paar fische zum landgang überreden :q

|wavey:


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

_*Endspurt 2014*

*Wer kann noch ein paar Fangmeldungen hier posten??? |kopfkrat
( Ich persönlich fand das Jahr 2014 nicht sooo dolle  )


|wavey:




*_


----------



## mixerfisch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Na hier mal was aus der Elbe im November:

http://youtu.be/SzuV6-aC0ec

schöne Fische im milden Spätherbst...


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Von mir ein 38er Giebel gefangen im Spätsommer 2014 auf vanille Grundmischung und Maden. was haltet ihr so von dem Fang? war mein erster großer Fisch und da bin ich besonders stolz drauf angle erst seit spätsommer:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schöner Fisch, vor allem auch wegen der Farbe. Habe auch schon einige Giebel gefangen, waren allerdings alle deutlich heller.


----------



## boot (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2014*

Schaut gut aus Petri nachträglich.lg


----------

